# REcrate train



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I know there's a ton of posts on crate training but were having issues now at 15 mos and I need to retrain. Other posts all concern new pups. I also know its back to basics in the end but he is resisting the crate more than ever. Dozer never really took to the crate. He only goes in during the day and recently he was let out home alone for half the day and shorter times on a daily basis. Then we got leather couches which he was unsure about and then he was neutered so it was back to the crate until we could trust him and so he could recover. He's ready to be loose in the house for short periods again but we still need the crate. Do I need to totally move it, give it a new command, etc? At this point. He goes in and out on his own as long as he knows it's not "for good". But he knows our mannerisms and routines so he knows when it's for the long haul and treating him to go in when we aren't preparing to actually leave means nothing to him. 

Thanks for the tips!


----------

